# Pulled the trigger on a new body!



## Stormchase (Jul 19, 2015)

I was debating on a few different cameras for some time now. So many options out there to get the mind going. 

I had it down to 3 at least. The 6D, 70D, and T6S. I went to my local store to talk about them and get them in hand. Had to rule out the 7D just for the price. Very impressive speed tho. Not so much my thing.. I was pretty much set on going with the 6D after getting a good detailed breakdown of all the bodies, regardless of my lack of EF glass. Felt good, solid, and well.. full frame! It would be a while to get my landscape lens for it. I currently only have 4 lenses. 2 EF and 2 EF-S. I want to go with L series glass and the 11mm was $3k and I didn't want to take that long of a break without it. So I went home to think about it a little more. Bouncing around online came across the 70D from adorama with an open box deal at $849.99. I trust them in the purchase even tho this will be my first from them Almost half the price of the 6D at $1399.99.

Figuring I could spend the next 5-6 years getting glass before I made the jump to FF sensor. Seemed to be the right choice.  My 70D should be here in a week or two. Very happy with the choice. Might dabble a little in video too.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice! New gear is ALWAYS fun 

Enjoy!


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 19, 2015)

Coming from an XS1000, I cant wait to get shooting! I hate the wait haha


----------



## TrolleySwag (Jul 19, 2015)

I would have done that to. But I bought a 6d yesterday. I am loving it and was trying to stay away from having two crops. I've played with both and like them equally but for different needs.


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 20, 2015)

I agree, I would like to get a little more into birds and stuff. I like the burst on it.


----------

